# Can't get smoke on almonds



## skhunter (Feb 13, 2012)

I have tried smoking almonds a couple times but I can't get any smoke flavor. I have used brine on some and not on others. Smoke  at 225 for 3 hours like most guys here. I start with raw almonds, use hickory. They roast up nice but zero smoke flavor. Any ideas?


----------



## scarbelly (Feb 13, 2012)

Here - try this link - lots of guys seem to like them 

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/a/smoked-nuts-by-scarbelly


----------



## tjohnson (Mar 17, 2012)

I would suggest trying "Cold Smoking" for 2-3 hours, and then turn the temp up to 225° to finish

Smoking with heat causes the smoke to dissipate into the hot air, and it moves faster thru your smoker

Todd


----------



## werdwolf (Mar 17, 2012)

I think you need a little something to "hold the smoke on".  On almonds, I brine them and rinse.  then use a mixture of little butter, franks red hot, and molasses.  mix it up good.

Seem to get a pretty good smoke flavor, at least they always disappear.

O walnuts I use butter, dark brown sugar, salt.  brine only a short time as they get soggy.


----------



## tjohnson (Mar 17, 2012)

werdwolf said:


> I think you need a little something to "hold the smoke on".  On almonds, I brine them and rinse.  then use a mixture of little butter, franks red hot, and molasses.  mix it up good.
> 
> Seem to get a pretty good smoke flavor, at least they always disappear.
> 
> O walnuts I use butter, dark brown sugar, salt.  brine only a short time as they get soggy.




I like the brine idea, but worroed about the nuts getting waterlogged or soggy

What in the brine?

Todd


----------

